# LiveStreaming. Please come and visit.



## casual-insanity (Sep 11, 2012)

This just didn't feel relavent to The Black Market, Palette Town, or The Den.

http://www.livestream.com/WickedEmi?t=648303

( casual-insanity of FA ) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/casual-insanity/

My mic will be on. Please have your speakers on so you can hear my replies.

Thanks for coming by.


----------



## NewYork (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope its not too late


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 15, 2012)

Moved thread to lynx plox. This is the forum for all chats and live stream links.


----------

